# New Sc Owner



## Ladybird (Dec 13, 2010)

Just got in with our first camper...08 23RS. Looking forward to using it primarily for travel to hunting tests for our Weimeraner and a hopefully a few pleasure trips on the side. We reside in Florence SC but are constantly on the go, either with the kids, dog or on the boat. Can't wait to get her on the road somewhere fun!


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats on your OB! We just got ours on the 1st. Welcome to the board...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

SC Owner -

Congrats on you 23RS purchase! We absolutely loved our 23RS the three years that we had it. Just traded it in on a SOB (Some Other Brand) TT. Welcone to OB.com you will love this site.


----------



## Ladybird (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes!


----------

